# Chevy Cruze Crystal Red



## MarkC1956 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Cruze with the Vettes*

Here's my 1 day old Cruze on it's first cruise out front of the National Corvette Museum.


----------



## CRUZE (Nov 24, 2010)

Crystal Red is pretty.


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

Very nice car Mark! I love those wheels, do you know what size they are?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

those are the GORGEOUS 18" oem wheels standard on LTZ


----------



## johnclave123 (Jan 3, 2011)

this is my favorite color in cruze


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

I love it! Congratulations! Check out my album and see what you think.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

MarkC1956 said:


> Here's my 1 day old Cruze on it's first cruise out front of the National Corvette Museum.


Love it! Just the color I want, but with the RS trim and no nav. I like the OnStar directions better.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey Mark, what level is your tint? I ordered the Crystal Red as well, and I plan to tint it. I like what you've done, it suits the car well.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

is it a myth that you shouldnt tint your windows in the winter time??


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...don't know about "up north" but it's apparently not true down here in the "southwest," as we bought our LTZ on 02-Nov-10 and the dealership had no quams about tinting (dark) the windows.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah i dont know i have just heard that before. i want to tint my windows but i dont know if i should wait until spring


----------

